# oil cooler options for s13 '89 240



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I've been doing some research, and think it would be best for my newly replaced KA24E engine if I invested in an oil cooler and perhaps a performance oil pump.

My question is, what do you out there recommend as a good oil cooler and pump?

Keeping in mind my KA24E does run rather hot, but never overheats.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just replace it w/ a stock one.. doesn't cost too much and still works better than the old one. unless ur going to slap a turbocharger on it later..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RR5 said:


> I've been doing some research, and think it would be best for my newly replaced KA24E engine if I invested in an oil cooler and perhaps a performance oil pump.
> 
> My question is, what do you out there recommend as a good oil cooler and pump?
> 
> Keeping in mind my KA24E does run rather hot, but never overheats.


If you were reall building a powerful engine, mount another PS pump in the engine bay, hook it up to your oil system, and use a large automatic transmission cooler (eg of a V8 GM etc)....we had a customer wanting a twin turbo V8, and that was the only way we could get more oil pressure.....

Anyway, the temp gauge is hooked up to the WATER system, not oil


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Nobody has any direct links to any products I could check out?


----------

